# Closed Ended without the correct equip



## skiprat

I'm pretty sure that several folks here do this the same or similar way, but I thought that someone who hasn't may benefit from it before going out and buying a closed ended mandrel. 

The pics should be pretty self explainitory, but there are a couple of things that may need comment.
First, I used a spare Panache tube for the body because I wanted / prefer the tube to support the material as far as possible. 
I also wanted to make sure that if the recipient ever wanted to change it to a rollerball, then my hole was deep enough. So the pic with the gold nib is just for checking. I also showed a couple of methods of doing the same thing.

As can be seen from the pics, the green Malachite was borderline long enough, hence the glued on scrap bit.

Hope this helps someone:wink: and I hope you also like the finished item:biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob

Mr. Ambassador.........thinking I need to take you on the road!! With your talent, we could set up demos for local chapters for the next 20 years!!:wink:


----------



## Wheaties

Thanks for that! I've been reluctant to buy a mandrel, and this is a great alternative option!


----------



## philb

Nice pics and pen skiprat!

Question though! How did you part off the scrap pink section? Just cut with a saw whilst mounted in the lathe? Also was the blank drilled all the way through so the blank just sits on a live cente and dead centre and bushings atvtye head end?

Cheers phil


----------



## cnirenberg

Steven,
I like the way you think.  Man, I love the malachilte.


----------



## skiprat

philbaldwin said:


> Nice pics and pen skiprat!
> 
> Question though! How did you part off the scrap pink section? Just cut with a saw whilst mounted in the lathe? Also was the blank drilled all the way through so the blank just sits on a live cente and dead centre and bushings atvtye head end?
> 
> Cheers phil



Phil, I just cut it off on the bandsaw. Sorry but I don't understand your next question The blank was drilled only deep enough to accomodate the tube / refill. I did turn them round between centres prior to drilling though.


----------



## thefunkyP

This looks like a promising endeavor that I will have to try, but alas, I am confused reagarding a few of the photo steps.  

What happens between photos 8 & 9?  
Is the twist bit necessary or do you just need the inner diameter?
Is the mandrel in photo 10 special or just a typ. adjustable mandrel?

Thanks a ton for the information and photos!


----------



## philb

skiprat said:


> Phil, I just cut it off on the bandsaw. Sorry but I don't understand your next question The blank was drilled only deep enough to accomodate the tube / refill. I did turn them round between centres prior to drilling though.



Cheers skiprat,

it's my bad typing on the phone! You answerred it anyway! As you couldnt of drill all the way through as it's a closed end! Need to engage brain before asking questions!

Many thanks,

phil


----------



## TurnaPen

Steven, another from "outside the box", thanks for the instructions, you make it look easy. Amos


----------



## skiprat

thefunkyP said:


> This looks like a promising endeavor that I will have to try, but alas, I am confused reagarding a few of the photo steps.
> 
> What happens between photos 8 & 9?
> Is the twist bit necessary or do you just need the inner diameter?
> Is the mandrel in photo 10 special or just a typ. adjustable mandrel?
> 
> Thanks a ton for the information and photos!



Ben, pic 8 and 9 just show the two alternate methods ( I'm sure there are more )of holding the blank ready to turn. First is a dead centre securing a bushing and the second is a normal adjustable mandrel but with the shaft turned around. There is also another bushing used as a spacer.

The drill bit shown in the pic is used as a support shaft while finishing the end. Any shaft that is a nice fit would work. I used a drill bit because I wanted to use something that most people already have. 
If you simply covered the turned blank with tape and stuck it in the chuck, that would work too, but there is the risk of damaging the newly turned thin walled blank.:wink:


----------



## joeatact

Nicely Done!


----------



## el_d

Super skippy. U da man!!! Thanks!


----------



## handplane

Thanks for this idea.  I used it this weekend and it worked perfectly.  Although I used a transfer punch instead of a drill bit.


----------

